# safety equipment



## lachlan1998 (Jun 7, 2012)

hey guys im getting an ai when i manage to sell my current kayak. and im going to be doing a bit of offshore fishing and was wondering what safety equipment i should get ?
i need to buy a new pfd as other dosnt fit ! was looking at handheld radios and maybe lights is there any other equipment i should purchase ?

regards,
lachie


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

welcome to the forum lachie, good to see youre keen....

the search function is your friend.


----------



## lachlan1998 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeh thats a good idea m8  i will have a look


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Flares always a good idea. spare paddle . Tape . Extra rope ... Couldn't hurt to carry spare bungs as well . Surf conditions - maybe a helmet ... These are all things that, although they might seem overbearing , could save your life .

It would never hurt to have any of these things and if space is an issue , keep them in your car and pack your yak according to the conditions ( which should be well researched prior to launching ) on the day

Good luck mate , let us know how you go

Cheers

Den


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Also ... Always pack enough water .... I pack enough water and Lollies .

I tend to get sea sick ( I know weird sport to get into if you don't handle sea sickness well) But if find Lollies help when you start feeling a bit green . And if you do get sick , water for rehydrating. Dehydration is very dangerous when you have a big paddle ahead of you .

Once again good luck


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

PDF needs whistle and reflector (hand mirror). I suggest one with big pockets. You need an EPIRB if you are going more than 2 miles in NSW. Many ignore this as inappropriate on a yak and go for a PLB in stead. Not legal mind, just practical.

Canoe Australia recommend a second paddle,but at least have paddle gloves, hand paddle etc. Definitely add a paddle leash.

Water. Camel baks are good especially with the PFD that include them.

I use mini flares from whitworths. They pack away nicely. Fist aid kit, think about what injuries are possible and whether you can tend them. No point packing if you can't use it, most first aid packs are only useful if you have a buddy.

Navigation lights are required for dark, with pre dawn launch you need them. Consider two sets front and back.

Pliers have been the most useful item in my book. They go in the PFD pocket along with braid scissors, reading glasses, PLB (very short tether to the PLB), waterproof camera (very short tether to the PLB), and I keep a ventolin there.

Tow rope would be added by Canoe Australia. Consider a drogue and how to double it up for towing.

Others I add for convenience, hand pump (don't take it on the SOT, haven't used it on the SIK), paddle float (don't need it, but if Im injured may help me get back in). NSW rules require radio comms for 2 miles out, VHF is the go but needs a license. Sunburn cream with a spare stored separately. Floppy hat, Polaroid sunies.

Not a rule, but stink boats appreciate a flag (I don't have one) and a small beach ball or similar wrapped in alfoil stuffed inside the hull, ocean radar then has a chance of seeing you.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Lapse said:


> To add one more essential thing to add to the PFD - An easily accessible sharp knife in a sheath. The AI has a lot of ropes that could get tangled quite easily.


How did I miss that?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Lapse said:
> 
> 
> > To add one more essential thing to add to the PFD - An easily accessible sharp knife in a sheath. The AI has a lot of ropes that could get tangled quite easily.
> ...


An open blade in such a situation could lead to further injury and escalation of the emergency.

So consider this...http://safetyknife.net/bigpenguin.htm With fishing line/paddle leash neck and limb entanglements (following a capsize), this provides safe, instant cutting of the entanglement with no risk of further injury to the paddler.

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

kayakone said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Lapse said:
> ...


Good point trev, I've had to use my PDF knife before, it's a single hand open style similar to a spiderco, to get me out of some heavy braid whilst under sail & it wasn't that cool to have a live blade around me in those conditions.
Would be even worse if capsized.
I've been looking @ these as a dual purpose option as I still want to have a decent blade safe but handy to repell boarders, threaten bream fishermen, that kind of thing.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/ ... rrorView_N


----------

